# Seating distance



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

My theater room is 20 feet size to side and a little over 15 feet front to back. I have a pole in the room that's in the middle,so,I put my couch in front of the pole so that leaves about 10 feet from the couch to the tv and I have a 73 inch DLP. The pole is about 15 inches of the back wall 
Thanks


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So whats the question your getting at? If you have a 100" screen seating distance should be approximately 11 feet, if that helps.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If you're OK with the current seating distance, leave your couch where it is; otherwise, move your couch farther back.


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks I wasn't sure If there were specifics with the room size and the screen size on how far you should sit for better viewing.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

There definitely is... a quick google search will call up a number of different charts or calculators.

Here's one:

http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Theater132 said:


> My theater room is 20 feet size to side and a little over 15 feet front to back. I have a pole in the room that's in the middle,so,I put my couch in front of the pole so that leaves about 10 feet from the couch to the tv and I have a 73 inch DLP. The pole is about 15 inches of the back wall
> Thanks


Unless I'm reading it wrong, those numbers don't add up. Your room is a little over 15 feet from front to back; there is a pole about 15 inches from the back wall; you put your couch in front of the pole, so you should have roughly 13-14 feet in front of you, but your TV is only 10 feet away? Is the TV 3-4 feet deep or do you have it pulled 3-4 feet away from the front wall? 

As for seating distance, 10 feet from a 73 inch screen will give you a 30° viewing angle, which is the minimum that SMPTE recommends for movie watching. Personally, I prefer a larger & more immersive image, so I would move a couple feet closer. But that's me. Try a closer seating distance and see whether you like it or not.


----------



## Bung (Aug 4, 2013)

I am at 8 feet with 100'' screen and the WAF is ok:T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Rule of thumb is 1.5" for every 1" of screen size. This means the primary seating position would be 9.1 ft from the screen. You can cheat a little closer, if you begin to see pixels, your too close. Remember, the distance is from your eye to the screen surface.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I sit 12' back from my 106" screen and it is perfect.  So if you are happy with your setup as is then your fine.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

> Rule of thumb is 1.5" for every 1" of screen size.


Just to clarify, this rule is applied for 16x9 AR screen and it is 1.5 x width of the screen, not the diagonal dimension, which is usually what screens are measured by. This is a minimum recommended seating distance (from the eyes to the screen) according to THX standards.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Roman, I have always missed that for all these years! Just shows we are never too old to learn :T.

This means I can get a bigger screen for my room!


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

You are very welcome.


----------

